# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Зима в городе

## Nikolai

сегодня (21.12.2009) в Таллинне мощный снегопад однако произошёл  :Ag: . вооружившись своим верным фотоаппаратом и широкоугольным объективчиком, пересёк город от трамвайного парка на пярнуском шоссе, до ул. Лийвалайя, там до Стокмана прошёл и оттуда вышел к Виру центу. По ходу балдел от того что иду пешком, а не ползу в автобусе\автомобиле и наслаждаясь настоящей, зимой (какой я представлять только могу) я сделал несколько десятков снимков. которые хочу продемонстрировать.. если не замучаюсь их тут выкладывать. :Ag:  

началось всё с длительного и утомительного разглядывания "задков" впередистоящих автомобилей. надолго меня не хватило надо сказать

----------


## Nikolai

покинув пассажирское место автомобиля прямо в пробке на жд мосту.. 

я начал фотографировать эту самую пробку

и редких прохожих додумавшихся сменить четырёхколёное передвижение, на куда более подходящее, хоть и менее комфортное и менее тёплое перемещение на двух ногах

----------


## Nikolai

движение пешком по заснеженным улицам было не затруднительным. исключительно на зелёные сигналы светофора. которые красиво подсвечивали хаотично пролетающие снежинки

мимо ЗАГСа..

легко обгоняя весь колёсный транспорт который застрял и тут

----------


## Nikolai

свернув на перекрёстке с Пярнуского шоссе на Лийвалайя

лишь только машины спешащие на вызов ехали с привелегиями.. 
вот бы всем такие мигалки

----------


## Nikolai

пробка, пробка, пробка.. везде одно и тоже. кто ещё не попал в неё, обязательно попадёт

стоим и готовимся идти по стрелочкам.. 

мимо гостиницы Олимпия..

----------


## Nikolai

как то я упустил пронёсшийся мимо автобус

трогательный банер для оказания помощи бездомным животным

----------


## Nikolai

кто то прёт по снегу с подарками. 

тут промолчу

баааааанк

----------


## Nikolai

название некоторых улиц, вижу впервые. ну мне направо :Ag: 

ну вот тут я уже замучался гулять. спрятал камеру и на автобус

----------


## Tatjana

Замечательные фото! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay: 
По-больше таких репортажей!
Только я почему-то никак не могу себя найти в той же пробке!? :Ap:

----------


## Nubira

Очень понравились фотографии!  :Aa:  еще больше захотелось в Таллин  :Ap:

----------


## Снеговской

И у нас зима  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Вадим, а где снэээээээээээээээг? :Ag:

----------


## Nikolai

> Замечательные фото!По-больше таких репортажей!
> Только я почему-то никак не могу себя найти в той же пробке!?


Таня, ты видимо другой дорогой поехала :Ap:  или безнадёжно отстала :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Очень понравились фотографии!  еще больше захотелось в Таллин


А я там был. Только в мае. :0217: 
Но летом там тоже красиво.

Николай, классный репортаж! :Ay:

----------


## jarvenmaa

А у нас недавно вот так было.

А теперь вот так.

----------


## Nikolai

в лесу просто потрясающе сейчас!

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Anna Kuleshova

I ja hotsu podelitsja fotografijami s zimoi, pravda toze ne sovsem v gorode.
31 dekabrja 2009:

----------


## Anna Kuleshova



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Николай у Вас не фотографии, а настоящие открытки!!! Вы художник!

Внимание друзья!  Хотелось бы предупредить всех кто сейчас совершает прогулки в лесах, любуясь красотой - там сейчас очень опасно!!! Много снега застряло на ветвях деревьев, особенно в сосновниках, и теперь ветки не выдерживают этого веса и, с треском ломаясь, падают вниз! Сегодня мы были в нашем сосновнике не далеко от дома - всюду валяются огромные ветки, если попасть под такую падающую ветку то может запросто быть травма, и у человека и у собаки! При нас такие ветки падали трижды, со страшным треском, мы благоразумно покинули лес. И желаем всем воздержаться пока от прогулок в сосновниках.

----------


## Nikolai

> Николай у Вас не фотографии, а настоящие открытки!!! Вы художник!
> 
> Внимание друзья!  Хотелось бы предупредить всех кто сейчас совершает прогулки в лесах, любуясь красотой - там сейчас очень опасно!!!


Аня, спасибо за отзыв и за предупреждения. Художник не я, это природа рисует, а я фотографирую.

----------


## Tatjana K

Вот такая зима в Финляндии

----------


## Tatjana K



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Tatjana

Коля, 5 баллов!!!  :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Nikolai

фотографии из Таллиннского аэропорта 25 ноября в метель.
Goodbye Tallinn

"..напрягся лайнер, слышен визг турбин.." (с) В.Высоцкий

добрый вечер Эстония

----------


## Nikolai

снежный шторм 9.12.2010

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

С Новым Годом

----------

